# NorCal Lighters



## Xzilenifo (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi, I'm a lighting tech from Northern California. I work a small theater with an old genius strand lighting system. I'm currently in high school, but I am interested in pursuing a career in stage lighting in the future. I noticed that there aren't any tutorials up on my way in, just a side-note.

One more thing, a freind of mine was contacted via e-mail about this site, unsolicited e-mail. I'm curious as to your policy as far as contacting members of the light community goes, seeing as my freind was not happy to recieve spam from this website. If anyone could kindly inform me as to this website's contacting policy, I would be most appreciative.

With that out of the way, I'm looking forward to posting on this website and learning from your collective experience.


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello there!

Well I can't say anything about the sites policy, but I'm sure dave or ship or someone will post with it. 

As far as other stuff have a good look around! There is a ton of information on here if you are looking for a place to go where you can major or minor in tech. And feel free to ask any questions, theres a board for just about anything.

I hope you like it here!

~Nick


----------



## dvsDave (Dec 6, 2005)

Xzilenifo said:


> One more thing, a freind of mine was contacted via e-mail about this site, unsolicited e-mail. I'm curious as to your policy as far as contacting members of the light community goes, seeing as my freind was not happy to recieve spam from this website. If anyone could kindly inform me as to this website's contacting policy, I would be most appreciative.


hmm.. we don't send out unsolicitated email's. There is a "Recommend Us" feature where people can send an email to somebody they know telling them about controlbooth.com. IF your friend still has that email, could you have them for it to me ([email protected]controlbooth.com)? 

Other than that, welcome to the ControlBooth.com community!

-dvsDave


----------



## wolf825 (Dec 6, 2005)

The tutorials may be down for a while...but keep checking in on those. And in the meantime--feel free to ask any question you wish and folks will endeavor to answer it thoroughly..

Welcome to CB....
-w


----------

